# Baymule' 3rd Lambing



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

Every morning when I wake up I look out the window to check on my sheep. This morning I saw a skinny ewe who had been swollen with babies, lambs at her feet. We quickly donned shoes and coats over our PJs and ran outside. 

Ewenique had twins! A white ram lamb with a brown patch over one eye and a black and white spotted little ewe lamb. 

Merry Christmas to us!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 15, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Congrats, they are precious.  Will you be keeping the female?


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 15, 2017)

Adorable


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Dec 15, 2017)

Cuties! Congratewelations!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

The boy will be cut and grow up to be supper. Yes, I'll keep the ewe lamb and evaluate her as she grows. I am glad to have a twin and hope she grows off good. Last season, Ewenique had twin boys. Excited to have a ewe lamb from her.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 15, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 15, 2017)

congrats! cute pair!


----------



## TAH (Dec 15, 2017)

My goodness, so cute! 

Congrats baymule!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 15, 2017)

Congrats to the new lambing season! The twins are so cute!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2017)

Awe 
What a wonderful morning surprise. 
The blessing of new life is such a joy. 

Are these the first for the season? Third year?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

Our first for the season. The dogs wanted to love the lambs so bad, but the momma was having none of it. I am delighted to have a ewe lamb!


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 16, 2017)

Not only did you get a ewe lamb but she is so pretty! Congrats


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2017)

Trip jumps in and out of the sheep pasture. He decided to guard the lambs whether the ewe likes or not. I saw him in the lot, on guard, intently looking around. As I walked up to get the picture, he relaxed and grinned at me. Love these dogs!


----------



## wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Pretty eweling! She's patterend like a Holstein cow!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations Bay!!! They are adorable. Hopefully we all have good lambing seasons this year, looks like the momma is a good momma too.

I'm hoping so hard for healthy female lambs and goat kids this year, our herd needs to grow.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks! I've named the ewe lamb Domino. I hope she grows to a good size. Last year was not so good, this year already started off good!

Miranda LAMBert is swollen like a dead hog in the sunshine! Her bag looks like a volleyball, even her teats are strutted out. NO BABIES! We are leaving in the morning to go to my sister's and might not come home until Tuesday. Miranda BETTER NOT have those lambs until I get back! She can cross her legs, breathe backwards, suck them up and WAIT until I get back!   We have a neighbor that will take good care of things, so I am not worried about that. It may sound silly, but he doesn't text or take pictures on his phone and I really want newborn pictures! If she has her babies, he can't send me pictures for instant gratification.  She has 18hours to have those lambs, after that she'd better WAIT.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2017)

She will wait - until you pull out of the driveway, lol!  Have a good trip and let mother nature do her thang....


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe she'll wait?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

They sheep got half a pumpkin today. I split the other half amongst the chickens. The ewes scarfed down that half pumpkin! Like starving wolves, they gnawed on it and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 24, 2017)

@Baymule  I had no idea sheep like pumpkin!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2017)

WolfeMomma said:


> @Baymule  I had no idea sheep like pumpkin!



It was a real treat for them!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 26, 2017)

I just saw this post, what cute little lambs. I always like the spotted ones.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes our goats, sheep, ducks, and pigs all like pumpkins and squash.

Well i really hope that sheep waited for you to get back to have the lamb Bay!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

They listened to me and didn't have lambs while I was gone. I am still on "check on them often" mode, but no more lambs yet. I give Ewenique a couple cups of corn daily, she gives everything to her lambs. A little help keeps her from getting dragged down.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 28, 2017)

Cute lambs! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2017)

Didn't see Miranda this morning, so we got dressed to go find her. Smart momma, in the cold and drizzly rain, she was in the shelter with her new lambs. Sex unknown as I didn't want to crowd her. I am hoping for at least one of them to be a ewe. 

New Year's Eve lambs!


----------



## RoahT (Dec 31, 2017)

Awww!!!!! SOOOO cute!!!! I absolutely love new babies!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 31, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I just saw this post, what cute little lambs. I always like the spotted ones.



Same here.  I need to look at New Posts more often.

Congratulations on the new lambs.  I did see that Trip was looking away acting like he was ignoring the ewes hoping they would ignore him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 31, 2017)

Congrats!  Great way to start the day for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations! Too sweet.

Just gotta say this....
What the heck do you mean you didn't check sex?  What is this not wanting to crowd her? 
Um, CROWD that girl so WE know the sex.
We good? Understando? Comprehendo?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2017)

I let Mom settle down a bit and gave the sheep some pellets. Miranda waffled between the lure of food and moving 5 feet away from her lambs. Food won. LOL 

The lambs followed mommy and I picked them up. Boy. Then... girl! I named her Eve, born on New Year's Eve. Eve is marked with a perfect heart shaped black spot on her knee!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 31, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!   She's a cutie pie....well....at least her knee is!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)

and thank you, need to know those sexes


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2017)

Checking the sex is generally the first thing I do, but Miranda is a little bonkers, so I respect her space. No need in upsetting her, I make myself have patience and wait until she calms down a little. I am real happy to have a ewe lamb from her, she always twins and her lambs grow off well.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations!! Definitely a great start into the New Year!! That heart is pretty adorable too!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2017)

You need to get your mind off sex @Southern by choice


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 31, 2017)

@Baymule do you start the lambs on feed fairly soon?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations on the lambs! So adorable. Hope they do well for you.

Hoping this mean 2018 will be a doe/ewe year.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 31, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations! Too sweet.
> 
> Just gotta say this....
> What the heck do you mean you didn't check sex?  What is this not wanting to crowd her?
> ...


I agree, once my lamb is out and breathing, I check the sex


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 31, 2017)

That is so awesome!


Baymule said:


> Eve is marked with a perfect heart shaped black spot on her knee!
> 
> View attachment 41754


That is so sweet/awesome!  I got a text with pics, this afternoon, when we were making cream, so we could make eggnog.  



luvmypets said:


> I agree, once my lamb is out and breathing, I check the sex


I agree too!  As soon as the kid is on the ground and I know it is safe, I have to check the sex.  I guess, @Southern by choice, in that sense, we are all all sex obsessed!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Bossroo (Jan 1, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> @Baymule do you start the lambs on feed fairly soon?


Momma ewe milk - yes.  Sugar sand - no.  in a couple weeks introduce them to  hay and grain .


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 1, 2018)

I have no idea what sugar sand is but I was curious about how Baymule feeds.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2018)

@Mike CHS they have access to hay and feed. They generally don't muscle in on the feed until they get a little bigger. At a couple of weeks, they start tasting everything. They also have mineral in front of them. Right now, I have them off pasture because I planted it and they won't have access until spring.

Sugar sand is what we have for soil. Sand like a Florida beach, only without the ocean.

I also supplement the ewes with corn. I have one that gives everything to her lambs and she needs a little extra.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2018)

Today our daughter and family came over for lunch. She and I took the two year old and the 16 month old to see the lambs. The 16 month old adores the sheep and constantly says BAA BAA BAA! She want to love on them so bad! I caught a 2 week old lamb for them to pet. The 2 year old said, That's a baby BAA BAA.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 2, 2018)

I also call them baby baa's


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 2, 2018)

The lambs are super cute and so is the 2yr old!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, I'm in LOVE!!!

DH and I were in Tyler today, for our annual eye exam (we both got a clean bill of health ) and were driving near to Baymule's homestead on our way home.  I gave her a call and asked if we could stop and see the lambs.

When we first got there, we went to see the lambs.  All four lambs are absolutely ADORABLE!!!   The twins born on New Year's Eve are white with black heads.  The Eweling (Eve) has the black heart on her front right knee.  The the little boy, (soon to be wethered and called Dinner. ) has a black spot on his back right foot.

Bay picked Eve up and handed her to me over the fence. She cuddled into my arms so sweetly!    I fell head over heels for this sweet little lamb.  I turned around and headed for the truck.  

Actually, it was really sweet, mama had Dinner (hint: ALL of Bay's wethers are called Dinner. ), was looking all over, but couldn't find Eve, I think she was starting to get frantic. So, I had to give her back.  I very reluctantly handed her back over the fence.    Mama seemed really happy to see Eve!   

After we got the tour, outside, we went inside and Bay's DH made us some great unsweetene tea and we all had a nice chat. DH and I finally had to leave, so we could get home to feed the animals before dark.

On our way home, we had a 15 mile stretch of road, on which the speed limit is 70mph.  About a mile into the trip, we came upon two trucks (a trash truck and a box truck) going about 60mph. Frustrating, but you take a deep breath and drive.  After all, we weren't in a hurry, but did want to get home to feed the animals before it got dark. But then, as the trip progressed, the trash truck began to go slower and slower. GRRRRR!!!  That whole stretch of road has an extra wide, paved shoulder, so he could have pulled over, to let cars pass, but he didn't do that.
So, we went from 60 to 55 to 53 to 50, to 48 to 45 mph!!!!    When the speed got down to 48, I started looking for a place to pass (in a passing zone).  The box truck, in front of us, kept riding the yellow line, and that made it hard to creep over to see if there was any oncoming traffic in the passing zone.  It seemed like the times I was able to see ahead, there were cars coming.

FINALLY, after we had been going 45 for a while, I found a stretch of road where I could pass BOTH trucks. And I went for it!!!    Right after I passed the trash truck, I was going 70mph and maintained that speed as I watched the trash truck & box trucks get smaller behind us. They had a string of 20 cars creeping along behind them.   I don't think anyone else passed the trucks, because there was an empty road, with NO cars behind us.  I really think, if I hadn't passed those trucks, we would have gotten home after dark.

So, what makes a truck drive 45 in a 70 zone?????
Engine trouble?
On his cell? (That is now illegal in TX)
Day dreaming?
Conserving gas, because his tank is almost empty?
A tire was losing air.  Then he should have pulled off the road.
He's a jerk?!?!?!  A control freak?!  BINGO!

Personally, since the speed kept getting progressively slower and then maintained a whopping 25mph _under_ the speed limit, I think the guy was being a jerk, and wanted to see how many people he could control and get to stay in a line behind him.  Oh, and as I passed him, he started to creep over the yellow line!!!   

In all my years of driving, I have never run into anything like this on the road.  And I pray I never do again.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 4, 2018)

You see those kind of drivers around here a lot but thankfully most of our roads have passing lanes every once in awhile because of the hills.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2018)

There are a LOT of them down this way. justsayin


----------



## mystang89 (Jan 8, 2018)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2018)

This is the coldest winter since 1957. The record low in 1957 for Tyler, Texas is 11F degrees. The new low record is 10F degrees. Brrrr.... We got two inches of snow Tuesday. It got up to 40F today and a lot of snow has melted. But it's still cold! 

So naturally guess what showed up last night? Meet Winter, ewe lamb. Daughter of Lady Baa Baa.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 18, 2018)

I really like her marking.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 18, 2018)

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2018)

Congratulations Bay!!....she sure is a real Cutie!!....
I can understand her name, but she is too Adorable to be referenced in such a derogatory manner....
Who is the sire for her?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2018)

Her sire was a Dorper ram. I am looking for a registered Katahdin ram. I want to start making the move toward registered Katahdins.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 19, 2018)

She is gorgeous Bay!!! congrats to you and the new momma!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats Bay. what a cutie!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2018)

This morning I fed the sheep their coffee can of feed. I was surprised to see Domino shove her way up to the feed tub to get her share. Only a month old and she jumped right in amongst the ewes! Yup, she's a keeper! LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, yeah!  Babies deserve feed too!  You're getting some nice color in your herd!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2018)

Interesting that the older animals let her in. Maybe sheep are more democratic than some other animals.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Interesting that the older animals let her in. Maybe sheep are more democratic than some other animals.


Oh they didn't "let" her in, she just shoved herself in there with them! When feed is involved, it's every sheep for herself!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sure sounds like your kind of girl there Bay....she is just precious!!....


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 22, 2018)

Our goat kids are often the same way! Nice picture and herd Bay.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2018)

We kept our grand daughters over the weekend. It was cold, but sunny and beautiful. We went outside to play. First stop was the Sheep lot. The 16 month old had been looking out the windows yelling BAA!BAA! She loves the Sheep. 

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the Sheep, I am unafraid because Mamaw is with me.....




 

Then they got to hold a Lamb and pet it. 



 

The little one wanted back IN!



 

It just doesn’t get any better than this.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2018)

Did the big white one with teeth Lick her?....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the Sheep, I am unafraid because Mamaw is with me....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Did the big white one with teeth Lick her?....


They came up and nuzzled the kids, nibbled their clothes, and maybe got in a lick or two.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

I think CB was referring to the LGD! Lol

Very cute! Kids love coming out to see our animals that don’t get to have them at home. It’s so much fun!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 29, 2018)

Your sheep are really tame aren't they?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 30, 2018)

Most people want tame sheep. 

Wild sheep are a major PITA to work with, esp if your trying to do solo work. I have seen "feral/wild" sheep do some crazy things to avoid being caught by a human, like impale themselves on metal fence posts, accidentally injure lambs, ram/hurt humans, try to go thru/over electric net, kill them self from overheating after running, give themselves bloat, refuse to care for their lambs, etc. I'm sure the degree of wild and your catch area has a lot to do with possible outcomes. 

I personally wants my sheep as tame as possible so when i have to do something with the 3yr old ram who weighs more then I do he isnt trying to hurt me or fight back. We spent last summer shearing for hire and let me tell you what a nightmare most of those sheep were to get a hold of or handle. The worst was a group of 47 sheep we had to shear and do hooves on, it took 9hrs, it should have taken 3hrs at most.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2018)

Charge the people with wild sheep more for the job, gotta pay for your PT and massage bills


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2018)

Mine are just tame enough that they don't fight me handling them but we have a very good catch/handling area.  Our ram is the tamest of any of them but he will get sold soon.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, they are fairly tame. I like them that way. Most of them eat out of my hand. Some of them were bounce off the wire/walls wild, but finally settled down. In the picture of the 16 month old walking among the flock, she has her tiny hand on one of them. Priceless.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Mine are just tame enough that they don't fight me handling them but we have a very good catch/handling area.  Our ram is the tamest of any of them but he will get sold soon.



I've been working on catching ip on your thread @Mike CHS so i have seen your setup with your catch pen and chute, it looks very good.

The only problem is you can't use a chute to shear, so calmer wool sheep at least are sort of a requirement if you want a decent shear without a lot of stress on everyone. We do have a trimming headpeice to restrain sheep so that helps.

While i won't say our sheep enjoy being handled a lot i would consider them friendly. They do come running when we walk to the pen or follow us around the pen but dont enjoy being petted a lot. Except captain our smaller ram always wants to be petted.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> While i won't say our sheep enjoy being handled a lot i would consider them friendly. They do come running when we walk to the pen or follow us around the pen but don't enjoy being petted a lot.


Replace "sheep" with "chickens" and I can say the same thing  Can't say they enjoy being petted at all but they do enjoy the "bringer of treats" being around. Especially if there are treats.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 31, 2018)

Our cows stand like Baymule’s sheep when we walk through them. Our pigs either run from us or for us depending on which group and how tame they are. Our goats swarm us like dogs.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 1, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Replace "sheep" with "chickens" and I can say the same thing  Can't say they enjoy being petted at all but they do enjoy the "bringer of treats" being around. Especially if there are treats.



They do like being petted....when they choose too. They remind me of cats really, they only want to be petted and want attention when they choose to want it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2018)

When I have expecting ewes, I check them first thing when I get up. Lily is the last to Lamb. I had already done morning chores and was looking out the bathroom window and noticed she was restless. She dug nests, laid down, then was up again. 

This is the first time we got to watch a birth. 




 

After repeated down-push-up she had the Lamb half hanging out, and gave a final push. 



 



 

Lily licked and baa’d softly to her Lamb. He was on his feet and nursing within 8 minutes.



 

Trip kept a close eye on things.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 5, 2018)

Aw , how fortunate you were looking out the window at the right time!


----------



## Annwise27 (Feb 5, 2018)

Awww he's so precious!! And lucky you, that you got to witness the whole thing!!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 5, 2018)

That's awesome that you got to see the birth! He's adorable


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh what a Sight to see!!....sure is a little Cutie!!....Congrats Bay....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats @Baymule!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2018)

That is always an awesome thing to see.  We have been lucky that many of our girls have decided to deliver while I'm out there but I never have a camera at the time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 5, 2018)

Woo Hoo!  Great that you got to witness the delivery...and wasn't Trip just awesome!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 5, 2018)

Baymule said:


> When I have expecting ewes, I check them first thing when I get up. Lily is the last to Lamb. I had already done morning chores and was looking out the bathroom window and noticed she was restless. She dug nests, laid down, then was up again.
> 
> This is the first time we got to watch a birth.
> 
> ...



Congrats Bay!!

How many lambs does that make for you now?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2018)

Good momma  , sweet lamb baby  , Excellent Trip  ! Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> Congrats Bay!!
> 
> How many lambs does that make for you now?


Six, from four ewes. I have 3 that will be ready to breed soon and I am keeping 2 ewe lambs from this year.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations from me, too. Gorgeous.... It's great to see a birth through, especially when the outcome is so good.

I'm also dazzled by the dry land....we have about 2 feet of mud everywhere on account of the vile wet weather.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 7, 2018)

Your herd is growing well then Bay!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations from us to you guys!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> When I have expecting ewes, I check them first thing when I get up. Lily is the last to Lamb. I had already done morning chores and was looking out the bathroom window and noticed she was restless. She dug nests, laid down, then was up again.
> 
> This is the first time we got to watch a birth.
> 
> ...


Your  Dog is AWESOME!!!! Babies are adorable!


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2018)

I selected a ram lamb to keep for a flock sire, his name is Speckles, for the tiny black specks scattered down his sides. 

I had two other ram lambs that I wasn't going to keep. Keeping them as rams instead of wethers was a pain. I really don't have enough pastures to keep weaned ewes, weaned ram lambs, and the ewe flock all separated. Normally I keep the lambs to slaughter size and sell them as meat. But I didn't want to keep the ram lambs that long and there was a ewe lamb that I didn't want to add to my flock.

So I entered into the realm of Craigslist to sell them. I got a few inquiries, but nothing happened. Last night I bumped up my ad, within minutes I got an inquiry, we struck a deal and he was going to be here at 9 AM to pick them up. We went out this morning, separated, moved the ewes to the pipeline pasture, penned lambs and put up a cow panel loading chute. Then we waited. An hour went by and I sent an email to him. No answer. Starting to get ticked off. DH went to the neighbor's to help with building the porch, I weeded the garden. 

I got an email at 12 noon that he was on his way. DH called him after another freaking hour went by....he had forgotten the money and had to go back home to get it. Finally, after 1:30, he showed up. I loathe, hate and despise lateness. What I really wanted to do was pinch his head off for not showing the courtesy of a text or phone call. But I really wanted to see those ram lambs gone, so instead I smiled and chewed my tongue off, being nice instead of letting him have the full force of my wrath. 

He was driving a brand new van. No trailer. Huh? I mean, I have done terrible things to my vehicles, but never have I ever loaded up 3 sheep in a brand new vehicle. It even smelled new, but I bet it smells like lamb poop and pee now! LOL He turned out to be a nice guy, even if a bit rude for not communicating. 

We loaded up the ram lambs through the chute. The ewe lambs were penned separately, so he caught the ewe lamb and walked her to the van. I helped push her in, while holding the ram lambs in, and they were loaded! He had already paid for them, so we visited a few minutes and he said to call him when we have lambs again. So, at 2:40 he left. That's a far cry from 9 AM. What a day.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 12, 2018)

I so don't love those kind of people.  We have been selling a lot of things that we bought in prep for things we thought we would be doing but changed direction.  Things like a milking stand and a slew of other things that we thought we would use when we were still making more $.


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2018)

We buy off Craigslist, but I have never been so inconsiderate as this guy today. I must sound sincere over the phone, because several times we couldn't make it to the seller's place for a few days and the sellers actually took their post down and held the items for us. 

When I sold my mule, after talking to the guy, I took my post down and held her for 5 days for him to pick her up. She was gone within 30 minutes after I posted her, got several inquiries, but he was the first.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 12, 2018)

My power lifting days are over so we sold my weight set and bench to a young fellow a few towns over.  It was a super good deal and he committed early and sounded genuine.  He came by yesterday and we weren't disappointed.  We had offers on the bench and weight set for more than we were asking but held it for him.


----------



## Bruce (May 14, 2018)

An honest and honorable man you are Mike!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 16, 2018)

Baymule said:


> He was driving a brand new van


 Just read this with incredulity!  Clearly he had no knowledge of sheep who seem to be able to excrete 3 times as much as they take in.....he would have found out pretty quickly.

Glad the sale went ahead, though, even if  your day was messed about.


----------

